# من اين نبدأ التصميم الانشائي " خطوات التصميم "



## مهندس رواوص (28 يناير 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


نظرا للتساؤلات والاستفسارات الكثيرة حول التصاميم والمخططات الانشائية سأقوم بأذن الله سرد العديد من الملاحظات الخاصة بأعمال التصميم الانشائي حتى الوصول الى تصميم مبنى كامل من الالف الى الياء املا من الاستاذة والخبراء المشاركة وتصحيح مايرد من هفوات .
سائلا الله عز وجل ان يوفقنا جميعا  ​


----------



## رائد خالدي (28 يناير 2012)

وعليكم السلام
متابع ومهتم بالموضوع
شكراً على المشاركة


----------



## مهندس رواوص (28 يناير 2012)

*ملاحظات اولية*

عند استلام المخطط المعماري يجب وضع تصور لتوزيع الكمرات وتحديد مكان الاعمدة الاختيار الامثل مع مرعاة الضوابط التالية :

1 -نضع مبدئيا عمود عند تقاطع الجدران لتقليل وجود الكمرات الثانوية .
2 - يتم توزيع الاعمدة بالتنسيق مع المهندس المعماري . 
3 - التدقيق في بعض التفاصيل المعمارية من تمديدات صحية وكهربائية ومراعاة عدم تعارضها للاعمال الانشائية .
4- يتم تحديد شكل الاعمدة المطلوبة دائرية او مربعة او مستطيلة .
5 - نقوم بوضع الاعمدة الداخلية بحيث تكون على محور واحد ( استقامة واحدة ) حتى يتم اخفاء الكمرات الساقطة او ان تقع على الجدران وليس في فراغ الغرف .
6 - اتجاه العمود ان يكون في اتجاه الكمروان يكون باتجاه الكابولي حتى يقاوم الانبعاج .
7 - يجب ان تكون المسافة بين الاعمدة ليست كبيرة .
8 - لابد من وضع اعمدة في اركان بيت السلم لتحميل الجزاء السلم جيدا .

يتبع ​


----------



## مهندس رواوص (28 يناير 2012)

*بداية التصميم الانشائي و ماهي الفرضيات .*


يبدأ التصميم الانشائي من اعلى المنشأ الى اسفله حيث نبدا اولا بتصميم السقف ثم بنصمم الكمرات فالاعمدة واخيرا القواعد .
تختلف الفرضيات كلا حسب النظام المتبع مثل نوع الكود الانشائي الذي سيستخدم في التصميم , اجهاد الحديد , اجهاد العنصر الخرساني , قدرة تحمل التربة " ويمكن ان تؤخد من تقرير التربة "


----------



## مهندس رواوص (28 يناير 2012)

انا بأنتظار ردودكم واقترحاتكم ...​


----------



## sherif_2007 (29 يناير 2012)

متابع و شاكر جدا لفكرة الموضوع​


----------



## haytham baraka (29 يناير 2012)

متابع الموضوع 
جزاك الله خيرا
في انتظار باقي الاضافات ان شاء الله


----------



## مهندسة انشائية (29 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم
موضوع جميل جدا ....انا بشوف ان وضع النظام الانشائي هو اهم خطوة لان الواحد لو اختاره صح هتكون باقى الخطوات باذن الله عادية...
انا عاوزة اسأل العمود في الدور الواحد مفروض يخدم تقريبا مساحة أد ايه؟
الفتحات في الكمرات عشان اعمال التكييف اقبلها في حدود اد أيه؟


----------



## مهندس رواوص (29 يناير 2012)

سأقوم بأختيار مخخط للبدء فى تصميميه " خطوة بخطوة " فى اقرب وقت ممكن انشاء الله .


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (29 يناير 2012)

ما شاء الله موضوع رائع وشيق , كل الشكر والتقدير للمهندس رواوص , وياريت يكون المثال مبسط وخالي من التعقيد حتى تعم الفائدة للكل.


----------



## sherif_2007 (29 يناير 2012)

أختلف مع مهندس إبراهيم 
و أتمنى يكون المثال معقد شوية و فيه أفكار 
لأن الأمثلة المبسطة موجودة كثير فى المنتدى ... و شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## سارية عثمان (29 يناير 2012)

مهندس رواوص قال:


> انا بأنتظار ردودكم واقترحاتكم ...​



بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم م.رواوص على تبنيكم لهذا الطرح المثمر إن شاء الله اسمح لي أن اقترح عليكم بعض المقترحات أساسها أن يكون العمل يدوياً بعيداً عن البرامج مع التركيز على المباني المنخفضة البسيطة على الأقل كبداية للعمل ولتثبيت بعض المسلمات لدى المتلقي مقترحاتي أوجزها في نقاط كالاتي:

-التطرق لطرق التحليل الإنشائي للمباني المنخفضة ومتوسطة الارتفاع والمباني العالية .
-التعرض لأنواع الأنظمة الإنشائية وبيان الظروف المثالية لاستخدام أي منها.
-في الأسقف مثلاً هل يفضل أن تكون البلاطات (أياً كان نوعها ) اتجاه واحد أم اتجاهين ولماذا؟
-تحليل الـــBeams ذات التفاوت الكبير في البحور والأحمال أي التي تستوجب تحميل شطرنجي و إعادة توزيع للعزوم... و متى يمكن إهمال ذلك ؟
-متى تكون الأعمدة مقيدة او غير مقيدة ....متى تكون قصيرة أم نحيفة وأي من ذلك يفضل استخدامه ولماذا؟
-القواعد أنواعها ..منهجية اختيار الأساس المناسب .

متابعين ان شاء الله ،وحاضرين في تلبية أي طلب من حضرتكم يساعد في اثراء ودفع الموضوع للامام.​


----------



## خالد الأزهري (29 يناير 2012)

مهندس رواوص قال:


> عند استلام المخطط المعماري يجب وضع تصور لتوزيع الكمرات وتحديد مكان الاعمدة الاختيار الامثل مع مرعاة الضوابط التالية :
> 
> 1 -نضع مبدئيا عمود عند تقاطع الجدران لتقليل وجود الكمرات الثانوية .
> 2 - يتم توزيع الاعمدة بالتنسيق مع المهندس المعماري .
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
نشكرك على المبادرة اخي رواوص ...متابعين معك 
قبل البداية في وضع النظام الانشائي لابد من مراجعة المخطط من ناحية معمارية ...رغم انه هذا ليس من عملنا كانشائيين لكن حتى لا نفاجا بخطا بعد قطع مراحل في الحسابات ...تاكد من ان الارتدادات سليمة وتوزيع الغرف واقعي ..تاكد من وجود السلالم d: ...
كقاعدة عامة اظهر عدم رضاك عن الكابولي ...لأن المعماري احيانا ينداح فيفجعك بكانتليفر طوله اكثر من ثلاثة امتار مما قد يؤدي لصرف كميات حديد تسليح وخرسانة غير واقعية ...


----------



## تامر شهير (29 يناير 2012)

متابعون بكل الشغف وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## lina 2010 (29 يناير 2012)

ياريت بجد لانى عندى قصور فى تصميم الكمرات بالذات و ياريت الاجابه على تساؤت الاخت ساريه


----------



## thiziri1 (29 يناير 2012)

موضوع شيق


----------



## boushy (29 يناير 2012)

اكرمك الله مهندس رواوص 
وتقبل الله منك صالح الاعمال 
الكل معك لان الفكرة يستفيد منها الجميع
ونرجو من عمالقة المنتدي المتابعة الابداء بارائهم 
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## Pro.Eng (29 يناير 2012)

أكمل صديقي ..
ويمكنني المساعده ان شاء الله


----------



## انور الاستشاري (29 يناير 2012)

وفقك الله في وقتك و جهدك :: شكرا لمجهوداتك


----------



## mohamedmadeh1 (29 يناير 2012)

سارية عثمان قال:


> بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم م.رواوص على تبنيكم لهذا الطرح المثمر إن شاء الله اسمح لي أن اقترح عليكم بعض المقترحات أساسها أن يكون العمل يدوياً بعيداً عن البرامج مع التركيز على المباني المنخفضة البسيطة على الأقل كبداية للعمل ولتثبيت بعض المسلمات لدى المتلقي مقترحاتي أوجزها في نقاط كالاتي:​
> 
> -التطرق لطرق التحليل الإنشائي للمباني المنخفضة ومتوسطة الارتفاع والمباني العالية .
> -التعرض لأنواع الأنظمة الإنشائية وبيان الظروف المثالية لاستخدام أي منها.
> ...


 
نتمنى منك ذلك وسوف نعتبره انه كورس فى التصميم وربنا يوفقك .


----------



## كناري122 (29 يناير 2012)

أخي الكريم أحيطك علما ان مسألة التصميم ليست سهلة كما يعتقدها البعض بل هي قي غاية التعقيد
أضم صوتي اليك بأن نفكر معا في كيفية عمل التصميم الانشائي وذلك برسم مخطط معماري متكامل من ارضي+3 من البداية حتى النهاية بمساعدة كل مهندس عربي أصيل لدية المام كامل بلتصميم أخوك مهندس هشام


----------



## كناري122 (29 يناير 2012)

أخي الكريم أحيطك علما ان مسألة التصميم ليست سهلة كما يعتقدها البعض بل هي قي غاية التعقيد
أضم صوتي اليك بأن نفكر معا في كيفية عمل التصميم الانشائي وذلك برسم مخطط معماري متكامل من ارضي+3 من البداية حتى النهاية بمساعدة كل مهندس عربي أصيل لدية المام كامل بلتصميم أخوك مهندس هشام


----------



## rammah (30 يناير 2012)

موفقين جميعا ان شاء الله
احب ان اقول ان التصميم ليس فى هذا التعقيد فانت لن تصمم كل جزء على حده ولكن الشئ الجميل فى التصميم انك تقوم بايجاد القطاعات الحرجة وتقوم بتصميمها و تكون باقى اجزاء المبنى تابعة لها
ولكن الاهم من ذلك هو التحليل الانشائ الصحيح 
والتحية للجميع


----------



## MAH_ENG_2010 (30 يناير 2012)

اشكرك اخي الكريم على الموضوع المفيد وخصوصا للمهندسين الي داخلين على مشروع التخرج واعيد الشكر مره اخرا


----------



## bboumediene (30 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس عامر (30 يناير 2012)

الموضوع شيق ومفيد واتمنى من المهندسين الخبراء بالتصميم المشاركة وابداء الراي وانا ايضا باذن الله سوف اسرد لكم مااعرفه عن التصميم بعد ان يضع احد الاخوى مثال للبناية معقدة كي نعمل لها تصميم موحد وبعدها يبدا التساءلات فهذا رايي بالموضوع...


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (30 يناير 2012)

متى نصمم ومتى نحلل ؟ هناك الكثير لا يعرف بايهما يبدا,أعتقد ان هذه النقطة بحاجة الى توضيح


----------



## احمد محسن فهمي (30 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## كيرو عبده (30 يناير 2012)

تسلم يا غالى


----------



## فرحوته (30 يناير 2012)

شكراً


----------



## ST.ENG (30 يناير 2012)

موضوع شيق جدا
بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## ash hag (30 يناير 2012)

موضوع هام جدا . وأرجو سرعة وضع مثال معماري لكي يتم البدء في التصميم والتحليل . ليتم الاستفادة للجميع باذن الله


----------



## عاصم88 (30 يناير 2012)

مهندس عامر قال:


> الموضوع شيق ومفيد واتمنى من المهندسين الخبراء بالتصميم المشاركة وابداء الراي وانا ايضا باذن الله سوف اسرد لكم مااعرفه عن التصميم بعد ان يضع احد الاخوى مثال للبناية معقدة كي نعمل لها تصميم موحد وبعدها يبدا التساءلات فهذا رايي بالموضوع...


 

*أنا مع هذا الاقتراح ( وضع اقتراح لمبنى معين ثم يتم بعده خطوات التسليم ) لأنه الأفضل والأنجع وبه تتم الإفاد والاستفادة ..*
*بالتوفيق *​


----------



## عاشق السهر (30 يناير 2012)

موضوع جميل ومفيد وهام بس ياريت ان يتم التنفيذ والبدء


----------



## مهندس رواوص (30 يناير 2012)

*المبنى المقترح " لتحديد اماكن الاعمدة "*

السلام عليكم 
عذرا اخواني لتاخري فى طرحي المبنى المقترح نتيجة لانشغالي فى عملي , والذي حاولت اختياره لكي يشمل بين البساطة والتعقيد... ولقد ارفقت المخططات المعمارية للدور الارضي والاول وذلك لوضع 
اقتراح الاعمدة وكذلك المنظور الخاص به لكي يكون فيه تصور اكثر للمبنى 



​​


----------



## bboumediene (31 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng.zeky (31 يناير 2012)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## bassem2005 (31 يناير 2012)

الله يوففكم ويهديم ويجزيكم خبر
وانا ايضا مع المنتظرين


----------



## سالم الخفاجي (31 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيل
 زميلي العزيز نحتاج الى تفاصيل الاحمال الحية وكذلك طرق تصميم سريعة وقريبة من الواقع
 مع التقدير


----------



## عاشق السهر (1 فبراير 2012)

مبنى جميل ياريت تفاعل الأعضاء أصحاب الخبرة


----------



## مهندس رواوص (1 فبراير 2012)

شكراا للجميع على الردود الطيبة و اسف على عدم قدرتي للتواصل لانشغالى الشديد ولكن ياريت من جميع الاخوة وضع اقتراح الاعمدة للمبنى حتى يتم التناقش حولها .


----------



## eng_sabba7 (1 فبراير 2012)

يا أخى الرسم معقد جدا مقياس رسم غريب و حوائط عجيبة تخانتها 40 سم برجاء توضيح هذه المواضيع لتساعد من هم فى احتياج لتعلم التصميم


----------



## image (1 فبراير 2012)

موضوع حيوي و مهم جدا بالنسبة لنا كمهندسين 
ياريت مشاركة الجميع فيه و اعطاء معلومات حتى لو كانت بسيطة 
و نرجو من الاساتذة تفصيل الحل حتى يتسنى للمبتدئين امثالي الاستفادة التامة 
و تذكروا بان زكاة العلم هي بتعليمه :d​


----------



## مهندس رواوص (1 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم
الملف المرفق عبارة عن اقتراح الاعمدة , وبالنسبة للحوائط الخارجية للمبنى معزولة حراريا وبسمك 40سم . ياريت احد الاخوة يقوم بتحويل هذه المخططات الى صور ورفعها يكون افضل . وشكرااا


----------



## eng_sabba7 (1 فبراير 2012)

[url=http://www.gulfup.com/show/Xwnbkear1o5xk]

[/URL]


----------



## boushy (1 فبراير 2012)

مهندس رواوص قال:


> شكراا للجميع على الردود الطيبة و اسف على عدم قدرتي للتواصل لانشغالى الشديد ولكن ياريت من جميع الاخوة وضع اقتراح الاعمدة للمبنى حتى يتم التناقش حولها .



الاخ الكريم رواوص 
بعد النظر والمتابعة اقترح الاعمدة التالية في تصورين 
التصور الاول وهو عبارة عن تقليل لعدد الاعمدة قدر الامكان لأن البحور ليست بالكبيرة وهو ما أؤيده مع حذف بعض الاعمدة مثل العمود علي المحور ت - 1 أوتحويلها مثل العمود علي المحور 5 - ث و ح (2 - 4 ) 
ارجو ان يجد اقتراحي القبول 
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## مهندس رواوص (2 فبراير 2012)

eng_sabba7 قال:


> [url=http://www.gulfup.com/show/xwnbkear1o5xk]
> 
> [/url]



شكراا اخي العزيز على المجهود الطيب . وان شاء الله المبنى اوضح الان عندك .


----------



## مهندس رواوص (2 فبراير 2012)

boushy قال:


> الاخ الكريم رواوص
> بعد النظر والمتابعة اقترح الاعمدة التالية في تصورين
> التصور الاول وهو عبارة عن تقليل لعدد الاعمدة قدر الامكان لأن البحور ليست بالكبيرة وهو ما أؤيده مع حذف بعض الاعمدة مثل العمود علي المحور ت - 1 أوتحويلها مثل العمود علي المحور 5 - ث و ح (2 - 4 )
> ارجو ان يجد اقتراحي القبول
> تقبل تحياتي




السلام عليكم 
شكرا اخي العزيز على المشاركة وابداء الراي ومن خلال مشاهدتي لاقتراحاتك عندى عليها بعض التعليقات وذلك بعد مطابقة الدورين :
* من الضروري بقاء الاعمدة التى على المحور ( 5-ا ) و ( 5-ث ) فى اماكنها نظرا لوجود كابولى الشرفة فى الدور الاول .
* الاعمدة التى حذفت على المحور 2مع (ت .& ح ) لا يجب حذفها من الناحية الانشائية والمعمارية (ركز على المنظور ) لارتباطها بالديكور الخارجي لبيت السلم .
مع تقديرى


----------



## engraedye (2 فبراير 2012)

احسنت واوجزت وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس رواوص (2 فبراير 2012)

*اختيار نوع السقف ؟*

السلام عليكم
على الرغم من انني كنت اتوقع تفاعل اكثر حول اختييار اماكن الاعمدة , ولكن اريد ان اسأل سوال مهم وهو نوع السقف المناسب لهذا المبنى؟ ولماذا ​


----------



## مهندس رواوص (2 فبراير 2012)

اعتقد ان السقف الهوردي هو الانسب لمثل هذا المبنى للاسباب التالية :

1 - استخادم البلاطة المصمتة فى الفراغات الكبيرة يزيد فى سمك البلاطة مما يؤدي الى زيادة وزن البلاطة وبالتالى زيادة عمق الكمرات الحاملة للبلاطة الامر الذي يؤدي الى زيادة الكلفة المادية .
2 - مراعاة الناحية الجمالية للمبنى ومنع ظهور كمرات ساقطة مما يشوه المنظر الداخلي .
3 - المبنى مصمم ليكةن معزول حراريا وذلك لوجود الحوائط الخارجية مزدوجة و بسمك 40 سم .

شكراا


----------



## eng_sabba7 (3 فبراير 2012)

أعتقد soild slab مناسب جدا لان المساحات صغيرة


----------



## هيثم محمد على (3 فبراير 2012)

متابع للموضوع و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (3 فبراير 2012)

أعتقد ان البلاطة المصمتة (solid slab) هي الأنسب لأن الفراغات ليست بالكبيرة


----------



## m m a (3 فبراير 2012)

شكرا وارجو التقدم في الموضوع


----------



## almomani (3 فبراير 2012)

وانا اعتقد ان سقف الهوردي هو الانسب ولكن ماالمانع ان يتم حساب التسليح باعتبار السقف هوردي ثم مرةً اخرى باعتباره بلاطه ونرى الفارق بين التصميمين


----------



## almomani (4 فبراير 2012)

boushy قال:


> الاخ الكريم رواوص
> بعد النظر والمتابعة اقترح الاعمدة التالية في تصورين
> التصور الاول وهو عبارة عن تقليل لعدد الاعمدة قدر الامكان لأن البحور ليست بالكبيرة وهو ما أؤيده مع حذف بعض الاعمدة مثل العمود علي المحور ت - 1 أوتحويلها مثل العمود علي المحور 5 - ث و ح (2 - 4 )
> ارجو ان يجد اقتراحي القبول
> تقبل تحياتي



الاقتراح الاول افضل قليلا من الثاني ولكن هل دققت موقع العمود بجدار المطبخ في الدور الارضي وكيف سيظهر بالدور الاول بوسط الغرفة ... اعتقد يجب ازاحته قليلا
واعتقد من المستحسن اعادة النظر بمواقع الاعمدة حول اركان الدرج (السلم) مع الاخذ بالاعتبار اتجاه الكمرة وكيفية استنادها
وان وجدت بعض الوقت ربما اقدم اقتراحا للنظر وابداء الرأي


----------



## مهندسة انشائية (4 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم
هذا مقترح للاعمدة 




و رأيى استعمال الهوردي


----------



## خوي السعد (4 فبراير 2012)

طرح مبسط مشكور يا هندسة


----------



## egsaadelshemy (4 فبراير 2012)

*شكرا لكم جميعا و يستحق المتابعة
فى انتظار بدء التصميم و تحديد البرنامج المستخدم هل الساب ام السيف ام برامج اخرى 
*


----------



## اياد الحمداني (4 فبراير 2012)

شكرا اخي العزيز على هذا الموضوع المهم والممتاز ونرجو الاسراع في توضيح خطوات التصميم 
مع تحياتي وامنياتنا لكم بالتوفيق


----------



## boushy (4 فبراير 2012)

egsaadelshemy قال:


> *شكرا لكم جميعا و يستحق المتابعة
> فى انتظار بدء التصميم و تحديد البرنامج المستخدم هل الساب ام السيف ام برامج اخرى
> *


*شكرا اخي الكريم 
ونشكر لك ايضا متابعتك الموضوع بشغف شديد لكن اظن ان الاهم هو متابعة اراء ومقترحات الاخوة لان الاستفادة الاكبر في النقاش حول الطريقة الامثل لوضع الهيكل الانشائي وهو الاهم في مرحلة ما قبل التصميم ثم بعد ذلك ننطلق علي اساس متين انشاء الله وبعونه وجزا الله الاخ المهندس رواوص كل الخير وكل الاخوة الذين ابدوا بارائهم والله الفائدة كانت اكبر مما نتصور 
الحاجة الاهم هو عنوان الموضوع 
من أين نبدأ التصميم الانشائي 
اما عن البرامج فهي وسيلة لذلك
تقبلوا تحياتي *
[/quote]


----------



## bboumediene (5 فبراير 2012)

مهندسة انشائية قال:


> السلام عليكم
> موضوع جميل جدا ....انا بشوف ان وضع النظام الانشائي هو اهم خطوة لان الواحد لو اختاره صح هتكون باقى الخطوات باذن الله عادية...
> انا عاوزة اسأل العمود في الدور الواحد مفروض يخدم تقريبا مساحة أد ايه؟
> الفتحات في الكمرات عشان اعمال التكييف اقبلها في حدود اد أيه؟





lina 2010 قال:


> ياريت بجد لانى عندى قصور فى تصميم الكمرات بالذات و ياريت الاجابه على تساؤت الاخت ساريه


 
ياريت التجاوب و الرد على الأسئلة


----------



## emy_kh91 (5 فبراير 2012)

بالله عليك يا بشمهندس استمر وجزاك الله خير الجزاء على هذا العمل الرااااااااااااااااااااااائع واتمنى لك دوام التوفيق


----------



## مهندس مينا (5 فبراير 2012)

الف شكر على تعبك


----------



## احمد كامل حسنين (5 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم
شكرا لصاحب الموضوع
ملاحظة وضع الاعمدة المقترحة فى متهى السوء
اعتقد ان لكل عمود اكس هذا لايفضل على الاطلاق
وجود اعمدة كثيرة ليس لها فائدة
وشكرا


----------



## احمدالزيادي (5 فبراير 2012)

مشكووور


----------



## مهندس رواوص (5 فبراير 2012)

*تعقب بسيط .*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

تحية طيبة للجميع على المشاركة والمرور وعلى الردود الطيبة وشكرا لمن بذل مجهود فى تقديم مقترحات للاعمدة مع العلم بأن هذا المنشأ يجوز فيه استخدام السقف المصمت والسقف الهوردي 
لان المسافات " البحور " غير كبيرة ولكن خاصية المنشأ و تصميمه الصحراوي يحتم علينا اختيار السقف الهوري .
و انشاء الله سوف نقوم بتصميم النوعين حتى تعم الفائدة ويكون الموضوع اشمل .
ولكن لايفوتني التعقيب على بعض مشاركات الاخوة الاعزاء



مهندسة انشائية قال:


> السلام عليكم
> هذا مقترح للاعمدة
> 
> 
> و رأيى استعمال الهوردي



شكراااا جزيلا على هذا المقترح ولكن يجب مراعاة " التكلفة " 




boushy قال:


> الاخ الكريم رواوص
> بعد النظر والمتابعة اقترح الاعمدة التالية في تصورين
> التصور الاول وهو عبارة عن تقليل لعدد الاعمدة قدر الامكان لأن البحور ليست بالكبيرة وهو ما أؤيده مع حذف بعض الاعمدة مثل العمود علي المحور ت - 1 أوتحويلها مثل العمود علي المحور 5 - ث و ح (2 - 4 )
> ارجو ان يجد اقتراحي القبول
> تقبل تحياتي



شكرا على هذا المجهود الطيب و لقد اوردت الملاحظات الخاصة بمشاركاتك فى مشاركة سابقة و انا ارغب فى تفعيل مشاركتك اكثر ...

اخي العزيز bboumediene انشاء الله احاول اجاوب على ما اعرف مما يطرح من اسئلة وياريت الاخوة الخبراء يتفاعلوا معانا اكثر .
​


----------



## مهندس رواوص (5 فبراير 2012)

احمد كامل حسنين قال:


> السلام عليكم
> شكرا لصاحب الموضوع
> ملاحظة وضع الاعمدة المقترحة فى متهى السوء
> اعتقد ان لكل عمود اكس هذا لايفضل على الاطلاق
> ...



شكراا اخي احمد على مرورك اتمنى منك سرد الملاحظات بالخصوص او تقديم مقترح من قبلك 
مع تقديري لك​


----------



## مهندس رواوص (5 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بعد الانتهاء من توزيع الاعمدة على المخطط مع مراعاة الضوابط والمعايير المحددة لذلك . نقوم بتحديد الفرضيات الخاصة بالتصميم والتى اقترحها كالتالي :
* استخدام الكود الامريكي للتصميم .
* اجهاد الخضوع للحديد المستخدم fy = 4200 kg/cm2 
* اجهاد التكسير لجميع العناصر الخرسانية fc=300kg /cm2 
* قدرة تحمل التربة qu =1.5 kg/cm2

وسوف نبدا بأذن الله بتصميم السقف الهوردي ... 

مع تقديري للجميع​


----------



## مهندسة انشائية (6 فبراير 2012)

مهندس رواوص قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> تحية طيبة للجميع على المشاركة والمرور وعلى الردود الطيبة وشكرا لمن بذل مجهود فى تقديم مقترحات للاعمدة مع العلم بأن هذا المنشأ يجوز فيه استخدام السقف المصمت والسقف الهوردي
> لان المسافات " البحور " غير كبيرة ولكن خاصية المنشأ و تصميمه الصحراوي يحتم علينا اختيار السقف الهوري .
> ...


----------



## مهندس رواوص (6 فبراير 2012)

مهندسة انشائية قال:


> مهندس رواوص قال:
> 
> 
> > السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ...


----------



## عدنان النجحي (6 فبراير 2012)

فعلاً موضوع رائع تشكر عليه .


----------



## yhntgb (6 فبراير 2012)

ربنا يكرمك على هذا الموضوع لان موضوع التصميم ده كان قارفنى 
شكرا لك وارجو منك الاستمرار


----------



## مهندس رواوص (6 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

وبعد اختيار البلاطة الهوردي للتصميم كسقف لهذا المنزل وقبل البدء فى التصميم خطر ببالي سرد بعض مزايا هذا النوع من البلاطات حتى يكون الموضوع اكثر فائدة .

والمزايا هي :

*يسهل هذا النوع من الاسقف تغطية الفضاءات الطويلة .

* من الممكن البناء فوق مثل هذا النوع من الاسقف وذلك ببناء جدار عكس اتجاه الاعصاب .وليس بموازاتها .

* اكساب المبنى جمال معماري اكثر ، وكذلك إخفاء التمديدات بشكل جيد عند استخدام الاسقف المستعارة . 

*ان استخدام الطوب المفرغ فى البلاطات الهوردي يزيد من خاصية العزل الحراري والصوتي للمبنى وكذلك في تخفيف وزن السقف وبالتالي تقليل التكلفة .


وهناك بعض المحددات للابعاد هي :

* يحدد ارتفاع العصب بالعلاقة (h = L/(18.5-21 علي ان يتم البدء بأخــذ H مساوية الي L/18.5 عند النهاية المستمرة من جهة واحدة ويتحقق من هذا الارتفاع إنشائيا فإن كان غير اقتصادي تؤخد قيمة H من l/21 عند النهاية المستمرة من جهتين .حيث :l = طول العصب.

* سماكة بلاطة التغطية تتراوح ما بين (5-8 سم) ويمكن أن تقل او تزيد عن ذلك في حالات خاصة.


* يتراوح عرض الأعصاب ما بين 12-15 سم ويمكن أن يختلف العرض من الأسفل عن الأعلى بمقدار 3سم .

* إثناء التصميم الإنشائي يؤخذ مقطع العصب بشكل حرف T في منتصف الفضاء بينما عند المساند بشكل مستطيل. 

* يفضل ان يكون اتجاه الاعصاب فى الاتجاه القصير للحصول على اقل سمك للبلاطة وان يكون متعامداً مع جدران القواطع الداخلية.

* التباعد بين محاور الأعصاب الوسطية هو 50سم.

* يحدد عرض الكمرة الرئيسية الطرفية بحيث نحصل علي عدد صحيح من البلوكات.

* العصب الطرفي يجب ان لا يقل عرضه عن عرض الأعصاب الوسطية .


مع تقديري للجميع ...

​


----------



## مهندس رواوص (7 فبراير 2012)

مهندس رواوص قال:


> مهندسة انشائية قال:
> 
> 
> > السلام عليكم
> ...


----------



## yhntgb (7 فبراير 2012)

انا كنت عايز اعرف الاعمده بتوضع فى هذه الاماكن على اى اساس وماهى الطريقه لمعرفه ذلك؟؟؟ وكيف نحدد 
اتجاهها وابعادها؟؟؟؟
ولماذا لا يتم عمل السقف فلات سلاب ؟؟؟؟


----------



## مهندس رواوص (7 فبراير 2012)

yhntgb قال:


> انا كنت عايز اعرف الاعمده بتوضع فى هذه الاماكن على اى اساس وماهى الطريقه لمعرفه ذلك؟؟؟ وكيف نحدد
> اتجاهها وابعادها؟؟؟؟
> ولماذا لا يتم عمل السقف فلات سلاب ؟؟؟؟



السلام عليكم

اخي الكريم لاختيار الاعمدة عدة ضوابط لتحديد اماكنها واتجاهاتها وقد تم سردها فى المشاركة رقم 3 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showpost.php?p=2558723&postcount=3
واعتقد ان الخبرة تلعب دور فى اختيار الاماكن وابعاد القطاع الخرساني الاختيار الانسب 
نعم , يمكن عمل السقف فلات سلاب ولكن اخترت عمل السقف هوردي لخاصية العزل الحراري بالمبنى فقط .​


----------



## ahmed almosawee (7 فبراير 2012)

مشكور جدا


----------



## boushy (7 فبراير 2012)

مهندس رواوص قال:


> مهندس رواوص قال:
> 
> 
> > وين اراء و مقترحات الاساتذة الكبار بالمنتدى حول هذا المقترح وهل الاعمدة كافية ام لا ؟؟؟.:11:
> ...


----------



## مهندس رواوص (7 فبراير 2012)

boushy قال:


> مهندس رواوص قال:
> 
> 
> > يا باشمهندس رواوص اولا لك التحية علي ماقدمت
> ...


----------



## m_sweedy (7 فبراير 2012)

موضوع رائع جدا وساقوم بقرائته بتمهل من بدايتة​


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (8 فبراير 2012)

مهندس رواوص: جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع الرائع.

(ولكن خاصية المنشأ و تصميمه الصحراوي يحتم علينا اختيار السقف الهوري) ممكن توضيح هذه العبارة اكثر وماهي العلاقة بين التصميم الصحراوي والسقف الهوردي.


----------



## مهندس رواوص (8 فبراير 2012)

ابراهيم بن سرور قال:


> مهندس رواوص: جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع الرائع.
> 
> (ولكن خاصية المنشأ و تصميمه الصحراوي يحتم علينا اختيار السقف الهوري) ممكن توضيح هذه العبارة اكثر وماهي العلاقة بين التصميم الصحراوي والسقف الهوردي.





تتلخص بعض الخصائص المناخية الرئيسية لهذا النوع من التصاميم الصحراوية\ في النقاط التالية :

•	يبلغ معدل درجة الحرارة خلال شهر ديسمبر 11 درجة مئوية وخلال فصل الصيف 31 درجة مئوية .
•	يبلغ المتوسط الشهري لدرجات الحرارة في شهر يناير 5 م للصغرى و 29 م للعظمي وفي شهر يونيو بين 17 م للصغرى و 47 م للعظمي .
•	الرطوبة النسبية للهواء منخفضة جداً وتتراوح نسبتها بين 36% في فصل الشتاء ، و25%، في فصل الصيف؛ وقد تَقِلّ عن 15% في بعض الأيام ولا تتعدي الـ 60% إلا في الأحوال النادرة .
•	المعدل السنوي لسقوط الأمطار 10 ملم .
• تسود الرياح الشرقية صيفا كما تهب رياح الجنوبية المحملة بالأتربة بينما تهب الرياح الغربية شتاء . 
•	لا تتجاوز سرعة الرياح السائدة 20 كلم / الساعة أما الرياح التي تتراوح سرعتها من 40 – 60 كلم / ساعة فهي تحدث بوتيرة تصل إلى 30 % سنويا . وتسجل من آن لأخر رياح تصل سرعتها إلى 100 كلم / الساعة . 
•	عدد ساعات سطوع الشمس 3343 ساعة سنويا أي بمعدل 9.2 ساعة يوميا .


وبما ان الاسقف المفرغة هي الاكثر فاعلية فى عزل التأثيرات الحرارية والصوتية , ونظرا لما يتطلبه مثل هذا النوع من التصاميم من عزل حراري وتكييف الظروف المناخية .... تم اختيار هذا النوع من البللاطات . ​


----------



## mohamedmadeh1 (9 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خير مهندس رواوص , واتمنى منك الاستمراريه . واتمنى مشاركه مهندسينا الكبار باقترحاتهم ولا اظن انهم سيبخلوا علينا بذلك , ولا اظن غيابهم لسهوله المنشأ كما ذكر اخونا المهندس boushy وان كان لذلك فارجوا منهم ان يكملوا معنا هذا المنشأ ومن ثم يقترحوا ماهو اكثر تعقيدا .


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (9 فبراير 2012)

مهندس رواوص قال:


> تتلخص بعض الخصائص المناخية الرئيسية لهذا النوع من التصاميم الصحراوية\ في النقاط التالية :
> 
> •	يبلغ معدل درجة الحرارة خلال شهر ديسمبر 11 درجة مئوية وخلال فصل الصيف 31 درجة مئوية .
> •	يبلغ المتوسط الشهري لدرجات الحرارة في شهر يناير 5 م للصغرى و 29 م للعظمي وفي شهر يونيو بين 17 م للصغرى و 47 م للعظمي .
> ...



جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الايضاح مهندس رواوص.


----------



## عبير غيل (9 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا على كل مشاركاتكم وتدخلاتكم القيمة التي نستفيد منها نحن المهندسين المبتدئين لاتبخلو علين بمواضع اخرى شيقة


----------



## أشرف البطريق (9 فبراير 2012)

مطلوب نوته حسابيه كامله مع التفاصيل
وخزان ارضى للمياه 4*8*3.5 ارتفاع على ارض رمليه
نوته حسابيه لمئذنه ارتفاعها 40 م اى شكل متوفر
مع الشكر


----------



## مهندس رواوص (11 فبراير 2012)

أشرف البطريق قال:


> مطلوب نوته حسابيه كامله مع التفاصيل
> وخزان ارضى للمياه 4*8*3.5 ارتفاع على ارض رمليه
> نوته حسابيه لمئذنه ارتفاعها 40 م اى شكل متوفر
> مع الشكر




ياريت تشاركنا بمقترح او مشاركة حول موضوعنا .


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (14 فبراير 2012)

لماذا توقف الموضوع؟ أين المشاركات والاقتراحات؟؟


----------



## فوزي محمد عمر (14 فبراير 2012)

مشكور جدجد بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (15 فبراير 2012)

وينك يا مهندس رواوص؟؟


----------



## r engineer (15 فبراير 2012)

موضوع جميل لكن أين ماوعتم به !


----------



## اسلام عمران (15 فبراير 2012)

فى انتظار المزيد والمزيد


----------



## r engineer (15 فبراير 2012)

موضوع مهم جدا ياباشمهندس - لكن أين ما وعدتم به من تصميم لمبنى كامل من الألف للياء 

لتعم الفائدة وتنال أنت الأجر والصواب . مطلوب النوتة الحسابية بالتفصيل حتى أتذكر التصميم 

وأبدأ فى تصميم مبنى خاص بى مكون من عشرة أدوار ! وأقوم بالمراجعة معك ان شاء الله تعالى 0


----------



## حسين الصغير (15 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم
المساحه التى يخدمها العمود الواحد تكون على حسب رأى المصمم المهم انه يكون امن 
ويعتمد الكثير من المصممين على ردود الافعال القادمه من الكمرات على الاعمده
وهذه طريقه تختلف عن area method


----------



## حسين الصغير (15 فبراير 2012)

ونرجو من المهندس الفاضل رواوص وضع االمخطط حتى نستطيع المشاركه الفعاله لان تناول الموضوع بهذه الطريقه لايأتى بالثمره المرجوه منه


----------



## غادة صابر احمد (16 فبراير 2012)

فى انتظار المنشا الكامل ياباشمهندس


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (18 فبراير 2012)

اين التصميم الذي لطالما انتظرناه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## حائل نت (18 فبراير 2012)

نرجوا الاستمرار مع الشكر


----------



## farisalsafi (18 فبراير 2012)

مهندس رواوص قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​
> 
> ...


 هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=310324#ixzz1mnUXuswy

*ما شاء الله موضوع رائع وشيق , كل الشكر والتقدير للمهندس رواوص , وياريت يكون المثال مبسط وخالي من التعقيد حتى تعم الفائدة للكل*


----------



## farisalsafi (18 فبراير 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=310324#ixzz1mnUXuswy

*ما شاء الله موضوع رائع وشيق , كل الشكر والتقدير للمهندس رواوص , وياريت يكون المثال مبسط وخالي من التعقيد حتى تعم الفائدة للكل*


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (21 فبراير 2012)

أين اختفى المهندس رواوص؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## adel azam (21 فبراير 2012)

شكرا مهندس رواوص على الموضوع الجميل 
وارجو منك تكملته لانه مهم ومفيد

ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## *مهندسة* (29 فبراير 2012)

موضوع ممتاز بانتظار المزيد


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (29 فبراير 2012)

كنا متحمسين للموضوع لكن يبدو أن الموضوع في الفترة الأخيرة أصبح جامدا !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## هندسة وطن (29 فبراير 2012)

*لا تضعف همتك بمن حولك*

العزيز جدا مهندس راووص ..
اشكرك على تكبدك هذا العمل الشاق وهمتك العالية فى رفع مستوى 
المعرفة لدى أخوتك دون اى مقابل فما تقدمه يعجز عنه الكثيرون 
والقليلون هم من يدرك عظمة الامر ويملكه فاحمد الله على ان منئ
عليك بهذا ...
عزيزى لا تسقط همتك اصوات الاخرين والضعفاء فالنار من مستصغر الشرر ولا يسبط عزمك من يقللون او يدعون انهم يملكون
اكبر مما تملك وازرع جميلا ولو فى غير موضعه لن يضر جميلا اينما زرعا ...فارجو منك بفخر ان تسعى لتكملة ما بداته بدون الالتفاف الى الاسباب ..
وليقبل الاخوة عزرك ان انشغلت او غبت ............ودمتا مع تحياتى


----------



## الراموز (29 فبراير 2012)

جهود مشكورة والى الامام حتى تعم الفائد[/COLOR]ة


----------



## boushy (29 فبراير 2012)

الاخ الكريم باشمهندس رواوص 
نتمني ان تستجيب الي نداءا ت الاخوة الاكارم الدين يدعون لك في ظهر الغيب 
فلا تفوت دعواهم لك مشكور 
وانشاء الله ربنا يسهل لك و نحن معك وفي انتظارك 
جاري البحث عن مشروع لم يصمم او لا تصميم انشائي له بحيث يتم رفعه بالتزامن مع المشروع الاول ويكون متعدد الادوار حتي يتسني لكبار المنتدي المشاركة فيه بفعالية اكثر 
تقبل فائق شكري وتقديري 
مهندس عمر البوشي


----------



## *مهندسة* (29 فبراير 2012)

نرجو اكمال الموضوع و ان شاء الله عندما تكون البلاطة جاهزة لحلها على برنامج safe مع وجود الاحمال يمكننى المشاركة معكم بخبرتى المتواضعة جداااا
و كان يوجد مواضيع مماثلة و لكن لم تكتمل نرجو المتابعة كى يستفيد الجميع


----------



## mohamedmadeh1 (29 فبراير 2012)

مهندس رووااااااااااااااااااااص انت فين ؟ ماتسبناش فى نص الطريق . ياريت لو تكمل الموضوع الرائع اللى انت بدأته .


----------



## mhmd_alex73 (1 مارس 2012)

حائل نت قال:


> نرجوا الاستمرار مع الشكر



جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## مهندس رواوص (1 مارس 2012)

*مقترح كمرات وتوزيع الاعصاب للاسقف*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

شكرا لكل من *مهندسة* و mohamedmadeh1 و ابراهيم بن سرور و adel azam و حائل نت و الراموز و فوزي محمد عمر ... على المرور و الردود الطيبة 
وبالاخص الاخوة عمر البوشي " boushy " و هندسة وطن على كلامهم الطيب والبناء والذي كان له وقع كبير فى نفسي واتمنى منهم المشاركة والدعم .
شكراااااااااااا للجميع ....

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
 المرفق يحتوي على مقترح لكمرات واتجاه الاعصاب لسقف الدور الاول و الارضي , نامل من الاخوة المهتمين ابداء الراي ..
الملاحظات 
* مقاسات الكمرات " الجسور " مفروضة .
* سقف الدور الارضي يوجد به 2 بلاطة مصمتة وبمنسوب اقل لزوم دورات المياه .
*سقف الدور الاول وبعد مراجعة المعماري .. يوجد يه 2 بلاط مصمته لزوم سقف القبو " بيت السلم "
ووجود كمرتنان ساقطتان موضحتان باللون الاحمر تحملان السقف محملتان على كمرة مدفونة .



بانتظار الملاحظات و الاراء ...


----------



## الافغانى (2 مارس 2012)

مشكور عالمعلومات المفيدة ومنتظرين المخطط


----------



## deyaaj (2 مارس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا يا اخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد النواري (2 مارس 2012)

موضوع جميل نرجو المزيد


----------



## boushy (2 مارس 2012)

مهندس رواوص قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> شكرا لكل من *مهندسة* و mohamedmadeh1 و ابراهيم بن سرور و adel azam و حائل نت و الراموز و فوزي محمد عمر ... على المرور و الردود الطيبة
> وبالاخص الاخوة عمر البوشي " boushy " و هندسة وطن على كلامهم الطيب والبناء والذي كان له وقع كبير فى نفسي واتمنى منهم المشاركة والدعم .
> ...




ارجو ان تجد مقترحاتي القبول والمناقشة 
مكتوبة علي البلان


----------



## mohamedmadeh1 (2 مارس 2012)

نورت يامهندس رواوص والله وحشتنا . نرجوا ان يكون سبب التغيب عننا خير . وارى ان المقترح الذى قدمته انسب من مقترح المهندس عمر البوشى . حيث اعتقد انه الامن حيث ان الكابولى يعمل كبرج وليس بلكونه . وهذا من خبرتى الضعيفه جدا فى مجال التصميم . نرجوا التصحيح لى لأنى لسه بقول بسم الله تصميم .


----------



## engabwhasan (3 مارس 2012)

وفقك الله على الموضوع وياريت لو تكون هناك اضافه للموضوع وهي احمال dl , ll الخ و مقاومه التربه و الاحمال لنوع المنشاء و dl , ll لكل طابق على حده لان بنواجه صعوبه باستخراجهن من الكودات و فيكم البركه يا اهل الخبره تحياتي ابو حسن العراقي


----------



## مهندس رواوص (3 مارس 2012)

boushy قال:


> ارجو ان تجد مقترحاتي القبول والمناقشة
> مكتوبة علي البلان
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## boushy (3 مارس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا مهندس رواوص علي سعة الصدر 
واتمني من الاخوة الكرام الابداء بارائهم اثراءا للنقاش


----------



## انور الاستشاري (8 مارس 2012)

وفقك الله بكل كلمه و كل حرف كتبته بهذه المشاركه صراحة هذه المعلومات خافيه على اكثر المهندسين استمر في ذلك و وفقك الله و بارك بك و بارك الله بوقتك و جهدك :: نرجو منك الاستمرار 
صراحة انا عن نفسي نسخت كل مشاركاتك على الورق و استفدت منها كثيرا
يا ريت لو تضع لنا طرق حساب الحمولات و حساب التسليح اللازم و مواصفات الخرسانه
و التصميم الانشائي في الساب و السيف و الايتابس:: و نكن ممنونين لك و ندعو لك بالخير و الموفقيه


----------



## عاشق السهر (25 مارس 2012)

نرجوا من مهندسنا استكمل الموضوع لتعم الفائده


----------



## مهندس سمير (25 مارس 2012)

عمل طيب ........شكرا لك


----------



## عادل مدني (25 مارس 2012)

موضوع رائع وانا متابع انشاء الله .......


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (31 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس رواوص ..... بصدد مراجعة ودراسة المقترح


----------



## غادة صابر احمد (31 مارس 2012)

مستنية باقى الموضوع يا باشمهندس وبارك الله فيك


----------



## انور الاستشاري (6 يونيو 2012)

فيك يا بش مهندس كمل لنا الموضوع
رحم الله والديك "" و وفقك الله


----------



## محمد على هندسه (6 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ringrood (8 يونيو 2012)

ربنا يعينك ونحن في الانتظار


----------



## gc2003 (10 يونيو 2012)

interesting topic keep going and we are waiting for your explanations thank you bro


----------



## lemon tree (10 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا , موضوع هام و طرح رائع


----------



## مهندس رواوص (10 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اشكر الجميع بدون تخصيص على المرور ... و اسف جدا على الغياب والاطالة وذلك لانشغالي بعملي 
و بأذن الله خلال يومين سأبدا فى استكمال مابدئناه ...

بالتوفيق للجميع​


----------



## virus001 (10 يونيو 2012)

*بصراحه يا بشمهندس ده موضوع مهم جدا وفكره احييك عليها جدا جدا وربنا يوفقك ويعينك *


----------



## عبدالله قواريق (11 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## mostafa ez (11 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .. موضوع رائع


----------



## moojhone (11 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا ...........موضوع في غايه الأهميه ونتمني ان تتم المشاركه بشكل فعال حتي الانتهاء من التصميم


----------



## boushy (11 يونيو 2012)

الف مرحبا بعودة الاخ مهندس رواوص وحمدا لله علي السلامة


----------



## حيدر ناصر (14 يونيو 2012)

مشكور والفكره جميله باختيار مخطط للثصميم وابداء الاراء


----------



## غادة عبد الكريم (15 يونيو 2012)

*عاشت ايدك استاذ* * مهندس رواوص ولجميع المهندسين على هذه المشاركات الرائعة وانشاء الله ننتظر المزيد بارك الله بيكم *


----------



## سبايسي (15 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم..بارك الله فيكم..بس انا كان نفسى نمسك بقى مع بعض قطعة ارض ونتدرب عليها


----------



## enginamin (20 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هل الحمام لها سقف مستقل أم سقفها هو نفس مستوى سقف المبنى ؟


----------



## abdu77 (20 يونيو 2012)

الموضوع جميل جدا ومفيد بارك الله فيك ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاءالله


----------



## adel azam (21 يونيو 2012)

اخي مهندس رواوص ياريت تختار مخطط والبدء فيه لتعم الفائدة

ولك جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## eng.samir1 (21 يونيو 2012)

استمر


----------



## mnkamala2000 (22 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا ومستمرين معك ان شاء الله


----------



## albyankonery (15 يوليو 2012)

بارك الله فيك مهندس روااص وجزاك الف خير على الفائدة المبذولة منك ومنتظرين تكملة الموضوع ... بييض الله وجهك


----------



## م/ لمار (16 يوليو 2012)

بارك الله فيك يابشمهندس وجزاك الله عنا كل خير.......


----------



## سبايسي (9 سبتمبر 2012)

يابشمهندس.نبدأ بمثال يعنى نبدأ خطوة خطوة


----------



## eizar (25 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم يااخي اريد ان اسال علي اي اساس وضعت الhidden beams عرضها كيف يختار او كيف تسطيع تصميم صقف كامل ارجوا الرد


----------



## ahmed bak (25 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## abu Habib (25 سبتمبر 2012)

بالتوفيق انشاء الله​


----------



## علي محمد محسن باكر (22 ديسمبر 2012)

اريد تصميم مبنى متكامل(تحليل وتصميم)


----------



## المهندسه ﻣﻨﻴﺮﻩ (24 يناير 2013)

مشكور جدا الموضوع رائع جزاك الله ﺧﻴﺮﺍ


----------



## ramy rashed (24 يناير 2013)

جميل جدا


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (4 فبراير 2013)

شكرا مهندس رواوص على الفكرة المفيدة


----------



## taiscer (4 فبراير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## محمدالفرجاني2006 (10 يونيو 2013)

*بـــارك الله فيك يابشمهندس رواوص 
*الحقيقة معلومات قيمة و لكن الجد أبتدأ الان :15:​


----------



## ahmedissa1 (27 نوفمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته انا مهندسه انشائيه ابحث عن عمل من 3 سنوات ولم اتوفق هل احد يعلم اذا كان هناك مكاتب توظيف في الشرقيه ممكن تساعدني وشكرا


----------



## qaisa (15 ديسمبر 2014)

اين هي التكملة لهذا الدرس هل بالامكان لاي مهندس انهاء هذا؟


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (25 يوليو 2015)

ين اختفى المهندس رواوص؟


----------

